# 9 mo old nursing twice a day - is that enough??



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello,

My 9 month old daughter is only nursing twice a day - once when she wakes up and once before she goes to bed. (I'm trying to get pregnant again and thought that if I was breastfeeding less, my period might come back. no luck so far.)

She eats three big meals during the day full of nutritious variety and doesn't seem hungry in between.

I'm wondering, though, if 9 months old is too young to only be getting approx. 6 oz of breast milk per day. Should I be giving her a little water between meals?

I read in Super Baby Food that 9 month old babies should breast feed at least 3-4 times a day or drink 26-32 oz of formula per day. This is what concerns me because she's not getting anywhere near that much liquid.

She seems perfectly fine and is not constipated or anything like that but I'm just wondering if there is some nutrient that she's missing out on.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!!

aliya's mama


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

That is a bit unusual if she is only nursing twice a day. What sort of things are you feeding her? Are you giving any other kinds of liquids?

Most of the nutrition for a 9 month old should still be breastmilk.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

My 8 mo. ds barely eats any solids and everything else is bm. Two times a day doesn't seem enough. Until 12 mos. most of the nutrition is to come from bm or formula. I would try to change your situation, personally.


----------



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

for breakfast she eats organic brown rice cereal with yogurt, pears and blueberries.
for lunch she eats 1/2 an avocado, sometimes sweet potato, and an egg yolk
for dinner she eats pureed veggie chicken soup.

everything is homemade by me. i don't buy any jarred food.

what nutrients do you think she's missing out on?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

That does sound like an awful lot of food for a 9-month-old to me. Most of her calories should be from breastmilk until at least 12 months. I'd cut back on the solids by a large amount. Here's a kellymom link: http://kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/solids-how.html Only 25% of a baby's food should come from solids at 12 months.

Quote:

Aim for baby getting no more than 25% of her calories from solids by the age of 12 months (some babies eat less than this at 12 months and that's also normal).


----------



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

I breastfed exclusively for the first 6 months and then slowly introduced solids and now she just seems to want more and more.

I'm not sure what to do because we really want to have another baby and I know if I go back to breastfeeding regularly our chances will be diminished.

I plan to still nurse her up to at least a year old - the twice a day works well for us but i don't want her to be missing any nutrients. That's my biggest concern.

Would it be smart to supplement with organic formula at this point?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellitalia* 
I plan to still nurse her up to at least a year old - the twice a day works well for us but i don't want her to be missing any nutrients. That's my biggest concern.

It's important to remember that breastfeeding and brestmilk aren't just about the nutrition. That's how it's shown in many books/pamphlets etc, but looking at it as only nutrition is really selling it short.
Breastmilk provides important immune boosters for children until their own immune system matures.

The components of breastmilk are uniquely designed for optimal brain growth, as well as physical growth.

Breastfeeding is a normal part of cognitive, emotional and oral/facial development.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If you intend to breastfeed long-term, I think that you should still be nursing on demand. And if you plan to wean soon, and don't want to increase the nursing, I think you should think about offering formula. A baby less than a year old needs breastmilk (or formula, as a poor second choice) to be the primary source of nutrition. I don't think that any other diet can give baby enough of the correct amino acids, the correct fatty acids, and the right amounts of the trace minerals and more fragile vitamins. I also worry about immune protection, like the PP mentioned. I would strongly consider waiting a few more months before you reduce nursing so drastically, and if you can't, I'd offer formula. And I'd try like heck to wait until 12 months before you do that.

Is she getting fluids from other source? She's drinking water? Because dehydration is also a possible issue, for a baby that doesn't drink well from a cup yet and depends on breastmilk for fluids.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

If you aren't going to breastfeed her as much as she needs, then yes she should have formula rather than solid food to make up the difference.


----------



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

I appreciate all of your comments. I've decided to start breatstfeeding on demand again, hopefully my body will figure it out and start making more milk! Thanks again!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not anywhere near enough. Especially if it's really only 6 oz. She should be getting MORE than 75% of her nutrition from breastmilk.

I would STOP spoon feeding solids- just let her self feed. Nurse nurse nurse. Cosleep and nurse through the night as much as possible.

Good luck on getting the supply up!

-Angela


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellitalia* 
I appreciate all of your comments. I've decided to start breatstfeeding on demand again, hopefully my body will figure it out and start making more milk! Thanks again!

That's the great thing about breastfeeding... increased demand = increased supply! Because you cut back, you may need an extra boost to get your supply up. Mamas here often recommend eating oatmeal, staying hydrated, and there are some herbs and medications tht can help with supply too. The sticky at the top of the breastfeeding challenges forum called "low milk supply" or something like that is a really good source of information.








stop back and let us know how you're doing. Nursing before all meals will help your supply increase too (that's baby's meals, not necessarily your meals







)


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellitalia* 
I breastfed exclusively for the first 6 months and then slowly introduced solids and now she just seems to want more and more.

I'm not sure what to do because we really want to have another baby and I know if I go back to breastfeeding regularly our chances will be diminished.

I plan to still nurse her up to at least a year old - the twice a day works well for us but i don't want her to be missing any nutrients. That's my biggest concern.

Would it be smart to supplement with organic formula at this point?

I say this in with good intentions - but your body may not be ready to handle another pregnancy yet if you haven't gotten AF back yet or gotten pregnant with nursing so infrequently.

That being said, my 8 month old nurses a LOT during the day and night - 2 times doesn't sound like very much. Make sure you get lots of protein - I notice I have a lot more milk when I have lots of protein during the day.


----------



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Mamas here often recommend eating oatmeal, staying hydrated, and there are some herbs and medications tht can help with supply too. The sticky at the top of the breastfeeding challenges forum called "low milk supply" or something like that is a really good source of information.

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My twins are 9 months and they nurse at least 5-7 times during the day plus baby ds nurses many times throughout the night. I'd say they get 98% of their nutrition from breastmilk. We're just starting with solids.

I'm glad to see that you're thinking of offering to nurse more often. I agree with many of the previous posters. And for the poster that talked about oatmeal helping supply I would have to concur. I eat A LOT of oatmeal and I have never had so much milk for my babies. If they all of a sudden cut back I would be in trouble







.


----------



## bellitalia (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wanted to give an update. We're now nursing 4-5 times per day. I've been eating oatmeal every morning and drinking lots of water. My body has responded and is producing more milk. She is still eating solids but only after nursing and about 1/2 the amount as she was before so it seems to be working. Thanks again for all of your responses. It's so wonderful to have this board as a resource.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellitalia* 
Just wanted to give an update. We're now nursing 4-5 times per day. I've been eating oatmeal every morning and drinking lots of water. My body has responded and is producing more milk. She is still eating solids but only after nursing and about 1/2 the amount as she was before so it seems to be working. Thanks again for all of your responses. It's so wonderful to have this board as a resource.

Well that's a lovely update! I'm glad to hear that your supply responded, and I'm sure your little girl is happy to be getting more mama milk!


----------

